# How to attach head badge



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

What should I use to attach my head badge to my bicycle? I recently stripped my commuter bike and had the frame powder coated. I have it all put together and it looks great. The only part that I need to install is the head badge and I'm at a loss as to the correct way to do this.

I removed it with a heat gun and sliding dental floss through the adhesive. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Does it have areas that you can see through, or is it solid? The 3M dual sided tape that GoPro issues with their stick-on mounts is incredibly strong and comes pre-cut in just the right size, but it would look bad if the head badge has see-through areas.


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

Clear Silicon Sealer (like the bathtub type) has worked for me with this type applications in the past. Clean bike & Badge thoroughly, locate precisely where you want the badge located and use pieces of masking tape as guidelines, top, bottom, side to side. Squeeze out some sealer on a disposable surface (wax paper, aluminum foil) and apply a thin layer with forefinger on the badge and let set for a few minutes. Tear off a couple longer pieces of masking tape to hold badge in place once you apply it. When silicone sealer 'tacks' up, wipe off your forefinger and place the badge where desired and press 'gently' to make sure the sealer contacts the bike surface. Apply the precut strips of masking tape to hold it in place and let it set for at least 24 hours. Barring any very harsh cleaners should hold up fine for a long time.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! I will give that a try

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

If you ever use adhesive tape on a bike, use 3M tape rated for automotive use. It's grey in color. The white tapes will degrade with exposure to water and UV.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

3M 5200 Marine adhesive/sealant is super strong and holds up to the elements. Probably overkill, but it comes in a few different colors and is available in small tubes at most marine stores or online. I'm having a new badge made (just saw the first pass today!) and will probably use this on my own bike. I've used it many time on my boat and it's works great.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

cgrutt said:


> 3M 5200 Marine adhesive/sealant is super strong and holds up to the elements. Probably overkill,


Can't go wrong with 3M tape, but for a headbadge, probably overkill. I like the clear silicone idea above. It'll hold well, waterproof, clear, and can be "cut" with dental floss if you need to remove it. Only downside, you'll never get old silicone off unless you strip the paint off. Once silicone caulk is used, no going back to something else.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is a quick photo of the bike.

I think the badge was attached with something like the 3M Tape. I will look into this as well.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Can't go wrong with 3M tape, but for a headbadge, probably overkill. I like the clear silicone idea above. It'll hold well, waterproof, clear, and can be "cut" with dental floss if you need to remove it. Only downside, you'll never get old silicone off unless you strip the paint off. Once silicone caulk is used, no going back to something else.


------
I've always been able to remove silicone sealer by scraping with fingernails and rubbing with thumbs and fingers. I'm not saying it wasn't tedious at times and may remove your fingerprint temporarily but haven always got it removed. I use it for lots of things speedometer to frame (but I now use clear tape first to the frame) speedo sender on fork & magnets for cadence, etc.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been debating back and forth and now I'm going to keep the head badge off the bike and keep it in a safe space if I need it later. The "clean shaved" look is growing on me. I may change my mind later.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:arf: I think you need it now, why "save" it?! :arf:


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> :arf: I think you need it now, why "save" it?! :arf:


Because I might change my mind and want to put it on at a later date.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I like clean looks too and can understand that. If you dont want to put it on you can sell it now or later.

What wonders me is the angle at the intersection of bars and hoods. Is it possible to ride on the hoods comfortably? Like the color too, is that plain red or metallic paint? And whst kind of stem is that? Looks like an adjustable one but none that I know of.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The 3M tape is called VHB- very high bond. They make a bunch of different versions with varying thicknesses of substrate/adhesive.
You could probably use 5 mil.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

cyclingdutchman said:


> I like clean looks too and can understand that. If you dont want to put it on you can sell it now or later.
> 
> What wonders me is the angle at the intersection of bars and hoods. Is it possible to ride on the hoods comfortably? Like the color too, is that plain red or metallic paint? And whst kind of stem is that? Looks like an adjustable one but none that I know of.


It is an adjustable stem. It's been set up this way since the day I got the bike, and I guess I've learned to ride it with the way its set up now.

The powder coat has a metallic finish to it. It was a three step process. First a chrome base was applied, then a candy red, finished by a clear coat. This finish was kind of expensive. It was $185.00 for the frame and fork. A few years ago I had a frame done with one color and it was $65.00.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Does this look like a better position for my handlebars?










The bike are on my trainer now and I will give it a try tomorrow when I do my workout.


----------

